# New member



## Jon Wolbers (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi; I am a master powerlifter, compete in WPC, APA, CPC. Body wieght of 198 best lifts bench 390, squat 501 and deadlift 606. Jon


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 29, 2007)

I think I've seen you lift in Wa last year. Nice to see an older guy that knows his stuff here.


: )


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 29, 2007)

welcome to IM jon. stick around learn our nerosis


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2007)

Jon Wolbers welcome to IM!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 31, 2007)

Welcome to IM, good to have ya!


----------



## Jon Wolbers (Jul 31, 2007)

*thanks for the welcome*

Thanks for the welcome. Looks like a great forum. I have competed APA in Washington. Jon


----------

